# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  sQuba

## villies

sQuba : The world's first Real Diving Car 







It has been 30 years since we first saw James Bond in his Lotus Esprit Submarine in The Spy Who Loved Me which sent our imaginations into overdrive, and now Rinspeed boss Frank M. Rinderknecht has realised a long cherished dream with the creation of their latest concept named sQuba.

Swiss design company Rinspeed is known for its eccentric concepts, including last years translucent eXasis Concept and the Splash hydrofoil car that set a speed record crossing the English Channel.
Rinspeed is once again turning to the water for its latest concept, although this time they will be heading below the surface instead of skimming above it. Set to debut at the 2008 Geneva Motor Show (March 6th thru 16th, 2008), the sQuba concept is the worlds first diving car, according to the company, and can be submerged up to 10 meters below the surface.
An electric motor provides power to the rear wheels as well as two propellers and dual jet drives, and a futuristic cockpit comes with its own supply of oxygen. Like many of Rinspeeds other unique creations, the sQuba will only remain a one-off and there are no plans for production. The press release from Rinspeed can be seen after the jump,

----------

